# Need Fishing spots to go without a boat in Milton please 🙏🏼



## MelissaNichols (6 mo ago)

Hello. I live in the Milton area and I don't have a boat. I'm a 43 year old female that's disabled, not in wheelchair but back problems.... Does anyone know good places where I can freshwater fish /brackish water fishing it's OK to.
I have both salt water and freshwater fishing license. I'm new to fishing 🎣 and really enjoy it! I would like to catch some catfish, brim, bluegill, bass, and a few other kinds..... I have been to the memorial fishing where the bridge is in Milton beside the courthouse, I have been behind the Tom Thumb on Ward basin Road and I have been to Russell Harbor Landing but I'm not having any luck. 😫
Does anyone know of any good hot fishing spots that I can get to without boat? 🙏🏼


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bear and Hurricane Lake. Brooks Hines is better fishing but a little further.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Archie glover boat ramp. They have two piers. Steve’s farm has catfish ponds. Tough fishing in this heat. Good luck.


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

steves catfish farm


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Try some live or even cut bait off that fishing pier on Simpson river


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Becks Lake in Cantonment






Becks Lake Fish Camp and Wildlife Refuge - Pensacola and Northwest Florida area's best freshwater Boating, Fishing & Camping Destination


Becks Fish Camp, Farm and Wildlife Refuge is located in the heart of the Escambia River which is the best fishing river in the State! We have some of the best freshwater fishing in Pensacola. The boat launch affords boating access, both power and



www.beckslakefishcamp.com


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PS: Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Steve's Farm is not Fishing, it is Catching.
Ponds stocked with Blue/Channel hybrids, sizes from 1.5lbs to 40+lbs.
Pay to get in and pay by the pound for the fish.
Supposed to be, You Caught It, You Keep It.

It is a lot of fun for my kids and I, been going there for almost a decade.


----------



## MelissaNichols (6 mo ago)

Splittine said:


> Bear and Hurricane Lake. Brooks Hines is better fishing but a little further.


Thank you so much! 🙏🏼


----------



## MelissaNichols (6 mo ago)

Splittine said:


> Bear and Hurricane Lake. Brooks Hines is better fishing but a little further.


Thank you 🙏🏼


----------



## MelissaNichols (6 mo ago)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Try some live or even cut bait off that fishing pier on Simpson river


I been using worms, and I'm going to try using some crickets, but yesterday I went to Walmart and bought some chum... hoping 🙏🏼🎣🙌


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to Carpenters Park. There is a Fishing pier on the North side. If you drive in on the Broad Street entrance, follow the road to where it loops back. The pier is right there. You can also fish from the bank anywhere out there, just not supposed to fish on the boat launch ramp docks. 
There's also Bagdad Oyster Pile (boat ramp) on Water street.


----------

